# H2n Zoom field recorder!



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I bought this recorder a year ago and still am in a quandary as how to use it! The manual that comes with it is so complicated. I give up.

I am using my phone to record my playing but I have to get this thing up and running.

Help! Anyone!:frown-new:


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

it might be easier for folks to help if you could let us know what part of using your zoom was causing the quandary.

it looks like a nice recorder wiith a cool microphone array built into it.

here is a youtube review that i have found 
http://youtu.be/M6BCmIgfR_c

when i checked the zoom page i saw they have a facebook page/group for the recorder, you may find some help there.

good luck
ets


----------



## pughwilliam (Nov 21, 2009)

I have one and would be happy to help out. What would you like to do with it?


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I use mine in rehearsals all the time with great results. Give us some specifics and we'll see what the issue is.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I've got the older H2 and it works great for me ,ask away,probably similar enough to answer some basics .


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Thinking about getting one of these, but I'm wondering - what are the advantages over just getting a microphone that plugs into an iphone?


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Multiple built in microphones as well as external mic capability ,ability to record wav. and mp3 files of various quality,built in compressor/limiter,record in mono/stereo,built in tuner.

Just for starters,and thats the old H2 model.


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

I've got an h2n, use it to record all rehearsals and love it, let us know what issue you're having and one of will probably have an answer


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

This thread led me to check this out as a potential purchase. Not to hijack this thread, but for casual recording of rehearsals/gigs, just for personal review and performance evaluation - would you recommend the H2n over the H4?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Duster said:


> This thread led me to check this out as a potential purchase. Not to hijack this thread, but for casual recording of rehearsals/gigs, just for personal review and performance evaluation - would you recommend the H2n over the H4?


I picked up a used H4 here (off good ol' Jeff Flowerday for about 90 bucks) a few years back and it has been indispensable. I have only ever used it in "Stereo" mode (2 track) with the built in mics for recording gigs, practices, all kinds of related stuff and it has been one of the best pieces of kit I have ever purchased.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This really sucks I am terrified to use mine. Fear of the unknown. I am waiting for my son the IT expert to help me but I could be waiting forever. It's sitting there brand new in the box still! I guess I am afraid of doing something wrong and screwing things up!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> This really sucks I am terrified to use mine. Fear of the unknown. I am waiting for my son the IT expert to help me but I could be waiting forever. It's sitting there brand new in the box still! I guess I am afraid of doing something wrong and screwing things up!


Lola: Send it to me and I'll figure everything out for you and send it back.......................in a few months or a little more.:smile-new:


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Lola said:


> This really sucks I am terrified to use mine. Fear of the unknown. I am waiting for my son the IT expert to help me but I could be waiting forever. It's sitting there brand new in the box still! I guess I am afraid of doing something wrong and screwing things up!


I'm not familiar with the H2 but on the H4 all I need to do is set the recording format (I use MP3) and the input gain - both are buttons on the recorder and then hit "record" - is there no "Quick Setup Guide" in your manual?


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Lola said:


> This really sucks I am terrified to use mine. Fear of the unknown. I am waiting for my son the IT expert to help me but I could be waiting forever. It's sitting there brand new in the box still! I guess I am afraid of doing something wrong and screwing things up!


You can't hurt anything by turning it on and trying it.
I don't know for sure but there's a good chance there is a youtube vid of the thing.
Like was mentioned look for the Quick Start guide,you don't need to figure out all the options at once .

Step 1 is taking it out of the box and turning it on !


----------

